# River isup for 200#er



## Riptilyaflip (Jun 29, 2015)

What's the best (stable) river isup for someone 200 lbs (without gear) for class II-III river running. I've been yaking for years and would like to start over with a sup. Been looking at; Astro Stream, Whopper Deluxe, Flow, and Atcha. Wondering which would offer the most stability in rapids.


----------



## fourtyfloater (Aug 26, 2011)

Look at the Badfish. It has side chambers that are rounded thus making it very stable. My kids use it on class 2 rapids and have never flipped. I have only used it on a lake and it is way more stable than our NRS Big Earl, both same length.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I would look at the Halla, they are super stiff and stable. I have tried the Atcha, Hoss and Fame and they are all worth checking out. Starboard Astro Whopper is good too (what I have) but mine is only 4" thick and you will definitely want a 6" board. Also been having a lot of trouble with Starboard's pump and they are not easy to contact...

Also, as mentioned above the Badfish MCIT is very stable.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Hala! I have been on most of there boards, have owned the atcha, and looking at getting a Nass from them. They are well constructed, do awesome in river, and are a local colorado company. Peter the owner is a really nice guy too. 

I was not a fan of MCIT because once you get one of the side chambers submerged it just drops the entire board. Only used ones, so not a good enough test. 

I know you want an iSUP but my plastic Streetfighter is super stable and its almost too easy in harder water.


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Go demo some Hala boards! They're based out of Steamboat so it should be easy to try those out. Make a trip down to CKS and demo the Stream and MCIT. Best way to find out what's going to work for you is to get on as many boards as you can.


----------



## Gaper (May 18, 2015)

Similar size as you and have demoed a handful of boards. Really like the Astro Super Whopper Deluxe. Its kind of a jack of all trades can run whitewater, surf, and cruz the lakes. Just go to a local shop and demo the ones you are interested in. A lot of place will put the demo fee towards the purchase of a new board.


----------



## karls7 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Jackson or Shaboomee*

Just went down this road, but I run about 2 fiddy #. Jackson makes a super charger that looks perfect for running rapids. Looked at the supernatural as well. They aren't inflatable so that means heavy. Made from same material as their kayaks so durable. Buddy of mine bought a shaboomee, new company out of carbondale, and it is legit. Just like the badfish but half the cost. They also have a twin board model that I've seen on the roaring fork quite a bit. I ended up getting a tower board from amazon as my starter. Great floater but not super stable. it carries my big a$$ plus my dog just fine. I will grab a shaboomee for my second board.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

karls7 said:


> Just went down this road, but I run about 2 fiddy #. Jackson makes a super charger that looks perfect for running rapids. Looked at the supernatural as well. They aren't inflatable so that means heavy. Made from same material as their kayaks so durable. Buddy of mine bought a shaboomee, new company out of carbondale, and it is legit. Just like the badfish but half the cost. They also have a twin board model that I've seen on the roaring fork quite a bit. I ended up getting a tower board from amazon as my starter. Great floater but not super stable. it carries my big a$$ plus my dog just fine. I will grab a shaboomee for my second board.


Check out a used Corran Streetfighter, I think you will like more then Jackson. Or check out Corran's new company Soul:
CORRAN ADDISON DESIGNS | Toys for your SOUL


----------



## Riptilyaflip (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies.
Took the Atcha down the upper Colorado. Was tons of fun. 1st time on the river with a sup so it took a little while to get my balance dialed. Board was fairly stable for me, a bit challenging with a 75# dog thru the rapids, but we had some success. 
After today I'm thinking I would enjoy a bigger board. The dog loves it and a bigger board would be better with him on for sure. Also I think more length would be better in the wave trains. Saw quite a few Hoss Bt and Fame boards out there with dogs and they looked good. I think for pure river running bigger is better. Would also like to try the Rivershred, although the Hoss is next since I'm in Steamboat.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

For smaller more techical water you will want something in the 9' range but if you are doing upper c mostly a bigger board is ok. Atcha, rivershred, streetfighter, astro are all 9'ish for a reason. Easier to pivot turn and hit smaller eddies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Riptilyaflip (Jun 29, 2015)

SteamboatBORN said:


> For smaller more techical water you will want something in the 9' range but if you are doing upper c mostly a bigger board is ok. Atcha, rivershred, streetfighter, astro are all 9'ish for a reason. Easier to pivot turn and hit smaller eddies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


 I get it. Been kayaking for 20 years. 
It's basically the difference between using your sup to run the river like a kayak vs a raft, in terms of fairing/eddying. 
I'd really like to try the Rivershred, at 40" wide it's got to offer a lot of stability.


----------



## Riptilyaflip (Jun 29, 2015)

Took another run down the upper C today. 
Demo'd the Hoss and the Fame. Really liked the Fame; big, stable, 
forgiving, easy to maneuver. Better for the dog for sure, but also able to really punch thru things. Could attack rather than just stay upright.
The Hoss was good, but not nearly as stable as the Fame, and not that much more stable than the Atcha. 
My take is that if your running smaller more technical rivers and want to surf, then the Atcha is great. For anything else, bigger seems to be better... Just more fun.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Riptilyaflip said:


> Took another run down the upper C today.
> Demo'd the Hoss and the Fame. Really liked the Fame; big, stable,
> forgiving, easy to maneuver. Better for the dog for sure, but also able to really punch thru things. Could attack rather than just stay upright.
> The Hoss was good, but not nearly as stable as the Fame, and not that much more stable than the Atcha.
> My take is that if your running smaller more technical rivers and want to surf, then the Atcha is great. For anything else, bigger seems to be better... Just more fun.


Just did a two nighter in Northgate Canyon on the North Platte. Buddy had the Hoss BT and it was like a barge, could have had twice the gear on it. I loaded up my Streetfighter and could have taken more, never even noticed the extra weight, it was still super nimble through some class II technical boulder field water. The Fame would be even better with gear, dog, and would just blast through water. More of a barge but could bring more beer/whiskey.


----------

